#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study in group of 8 in australia - Group of 8 in Australia

## nitika.arora

The Group of Eight (go8) markets itself as the group of 'Australia's Leading Universities'. They support this claim by referring to statistics relating to variables such as research outputs, industry links, graduate outcomes, and the competency of their academic staff. The group of 8 member universities are:

The University of AdelaideThe Australian National UniversityThe University of MelbourneMonash UniversityThe University of New South WalesThe University of QueenslandThe University of SydneyThe University of Western Australia

Each of these member universities is well regarded in a number of different areas and together they form a powerful bloc. There have been discussions about some formal recognition of the status of this group in ways such as increased government support or from the group itself developing its own standards framework. Nothing has come of these discussions yet, although it is likely that something will emerge as the competition in the higher education sector becomes more intense.





  Similar Threads: Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

